# amazing things



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I saw a TV show recently about people with split personalities.One case in particular I will never forget, it was the case of a man who was hospitalized in an attempt to integrate his 2 personalities. The REALLY odd thing is the the man was a severe diabetic, however, when he was taken over by his other personality the diabetes disappeared. This presented a problem for the staff, knowing when and when not to give him insulin.This segment really made me think! Are there really 2 distinct people living inside one body or does the brain possess the ability to heal even the most serious conditions? It is said we only use 20% of our brain, makes me wonder what the other 80% is capable of.








Lori


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gosh, Lori, what show was that? I would have liked to see that one. Those things always interest me.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Honestly Karen I wish I knew, I came into it about 20 min after it started, I think it might have been a news show like 20/20 or nightline, maybe someone else saw it?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i heard of that.80%,could be responcable for psyic energy,prayer...UFOs?,who knows.ive given it alot of thought.its an interesting subject.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Denny, I'm not sure what you mean. Tell me more.Lori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

things for which there is no hard scientific proof.are we doing it with our brain,the part we THINK we dont use?our brains use alot of energy,where does it go?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

These days I feel like my brains energy has just gone ffffllllllltttttttt -- gone with the wind.







Sure wish I could have seen that program.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Its very possible. We all have the ability to see into the future. Everyone has experienced it. Like knowing someone will call before the phone rings, or thinking about someone all day and they show up at our door. We all have that ability but few of us actually try to use it.Take witchcraft for example, I've seen that work too, real magic, they focus on internal energy to create change, not outside power or forces of darkness like many people think. They use meditation to focus energy.I saw a show about medical miracles, in every case, they believed they had the power to heal themselves and they did.People of intense faith also receive miracles.Miracles make sense, if we each have powers beyond our understandings it stands to reason that there is something beyond death. Being freed from physical bodies may allow us more growth and power than we can conceive of, except through heavenly means.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

oops, I somehow posted that before I was done. Anyway, as an unemployed housewife who has spent most of the past year on the couch, maybe I just have too much time on my hands.But I have noticed something else - most of the people I have met with FM have highly intelligent, active minds. My mind whirls, I can sing two songs in my mind and hold a conversation with someone at the same time, I think thats part of what makes it so difficult to sleep.







"What God takes away with one hand, he give back with the other". The question is, how does an overactive mind effect FM?Lori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

my mind whirls alright,unfortunatly i cant organize it nearly as well as that loriann.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

LMAO denny, did I say it was organized??







I wish to goodness I could slow it down long enough to complete a single thought!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

speaking of a whirling mind,i often wonder why my bad memories haunt me so much,i think i dont have more bad memories than anyone else,yet my mind seems to throw them to the fore front of my mind as if it just happened.i think maybe the whirling right side of my brain interfers with the left brain activities,which would explain why i was so very terrible at sports,and why drawing is so painfully exausting for me.what do you think,FM or not FM related.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny, you are making me LMAO, too!!I'm one of those who are so organized,that I can't think straight unless I am!! Hubbie calls me a perfectionist and so do a number of friends. Hubbie on the other hand, is not organized, is very "spur of the moment", and he keeps lists in order to remind him of things that need to be done. He is highly anxious (but won't admit it). He thinks he can hide the anxiety from everyone else, not realizing that it's driving us bonkers. I admit I have an anxiety problem and I'm a worrier---always have been, but I feel it stems from my childhood which was not a pleasant time. I'm like you, Denny, those bad memories keep swimming to the surface--it's like I can't let go or make peace, etc. and sometimes I think they are eating me alive. Then there are the "confident" days when I think I have finally found the peace and contentment I've always wanted. Fm related---I don't know. But it seems the most of us have anxiety and/or depression problems; so, the more I think on it, the more I believe that FM is affecting the "brain" part as well.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Denny, are you left handed too?I really had a great childhood, at least thats the way I remember it. I set aside the fact that I was a latch key kid, I set aside my brother beating me to a pulp, and trying to drown me, and I focus on the joys. Simple things make me smile, like the smell of sawdust, (dad was a carpenter), the smell of fresh cut grass reminds me of the many days spent following the horse drawn haywagons and playing in the barn, the smell of apples reminds me of many hours spent climbing trees and picking berries.The smell of winter reminds me of snowmen and snow angels, (but I hate winter) The bad things are a part of me, helped me become who I am but they don't define me as a person, I won't let them, but it took me a long time to realize that. Life it too darn short to let it be about the bad things.







But it is possible that thinking about them too much is FM related.I'm a worrier too, but I always try to stop myself and get a better perspective, after all things happen as they will, no sense concentrating on things that can't be changed.Lori


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

PS I was terrible at sports too. It scared me just to think about playing because I knew I would get hurt.Lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

For what it's worth, my guess is that the man's two personalities were organic in origin. I have something called borderline personality disorder, which isn't schizophrenia, but on any given day, depending on what I eat or drink, my demeanor changes significantly. There is a definite connection between stomach and brain. Also... I have discovered that antihistamines/decongestants







help with some of the IBS and FMS as well as the chronic fatigue.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i got hurt in sports...from the other guys strangleing me for messin up...lol.no im not left handed,and i do finally relize my past does`nt define who i am,thanks for that.when you said about loving the smell of sawdust,i remember my wife telling me how she loved the smell of soder...he was an electronics engineer.memories are cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

I guess I wanted to add that I also believe that "faith" in your own ability to heal yourself plays a significant role in healing. Something that works wonders for me is focusing on things that uplift the spirit... beautiful things... especially modern dance. Believe it or not, even with my IBS, FMS and chronic fatigue.... 2.5 years ago I took up modern dance... and now I perform regularly. No, I'm not technically perfect, but the spirit of the art fills my soul with joy.... and I honestly believe that it aids with the healing processes. Gospel choir also helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, so I'm long winded...  Lori, I wonder if the reverse may be true... if it's the FM that affects the overactive mind? I do know what you speak of... and it seems to go hand in hand with the most sleepless nights and the most depressed days. For me, some relieve is obtained with the use of hormones (transdermal natural estrogen and progesterone in small amounts).


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh yeah.... I also "race" .... that is, my mind just can't stop sometimes. I've discovered that conscious attempts to control my breathing help with that one. I am guessing it may be due to the fact that when a person is anxious, they develop greater levels of CO2 in their blood stream... which also contributes to sleeplessness. I'm not a doctor, but medical professionals have told me this. If any of the medical experts on board here have anything to relate about it, that would also be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

Bet you're all sick of me by now, huh? Regarding the haunting memories... I also experience those on a regular basis. I believe it is a symptom of depression. Anything repetive of that nature can be linked to depressive disorders, or so a psychiatrist said. OCD is a prime example... (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder).


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

to post a relpy.....I don't know where to start.I was taking different drugs, at one point 12 years ago I was taking 15 different things. Something for my back, something for my headaches, something for allergies etc. I found that the majority of drug tended to make the dreaming and mind racing worse.Now I take nothing except an occaisional tylonal, but then I think I found the source of most of my problems (gluten) I'm sleeping well for the first time and my dreams are more peaceful. But I've really made some major changes in my life lately, I gave up all the meds, caffine, and grains, so I'm not sure if it was one thing or a combination of things. Except before my period, which points toward the hormone aspect.I've tried crystals & meditation, but it had little positive effect. I stuck with it for a couple of years just because I love the stones, but my mind simply couldn't focus. I love dance too, scottish/irish stepdancing especially, I would never attempt it myself but watching it makes me feel an internal strength, its awesome.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

oops, seems that when I hit enter to skip a line it posts my message, before I'm done, I guess its very possible that people with FM have racing minds because of chemical levels in the brain.I wonder how many of our posters have had MRI's?Lori


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Me. I've had an MRI along with a multitude of others. They said everything looked just fine! Go figure.I really feel that if I didn't have this muscle pain and all these horrible migraines I would be able to not only think clearly, but feel as though I could enjoy life without the pain and agony that goes with it every time I want to so much as take a walk or dig a little in the landscape. And I sure as heck wouldn't be so cranky all the time either!!! It's so hard to put on a good front when your hurting and after a while, I don't even try to any more. Then Hubbie wants to know whats "wrong". And if I tell him I'm hurting and I'm sick of hurting---the first words out of his mouth is what do you want me to do about it?!! AARGHHHHH. I don't expect him to solve my problems---just understand them and show support. Instead, he walks away and/or shakes his head and rolls his eyes.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Karen,I know you must be having a really hard time right now, I have hardly heard from you for the past couple of weeks. I wish there was something I could do for you.Lori


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Feisty, the next time this happens with your husband:


> quote:Then Hubbie wants to know whats "wrong". And if I tell him I'm hurting and I'm sick of hurting---the first words out of his mouth is what do you want me to do about it


You could say to him, "Well, you could run me a warm bath, make me up a hot water bottle, massage my aching shoulders, feed me chocolate"







No-one can take away the pain from us, but if they want to, they can help make it easier to bear. Whoever was saying about the Fibro people you know having active minds... a similar thing is said about CFS people - that they are very active motivated people, more importantly, they were that way before their illness, but are cut down by the extreme exhaustion of their illness. Like saying that Fibro people are mentally active and very capable but the cognitive dysfunction of Fibro (Fibro Fog) cuts them down too. See what I mean? I know that I was extremely active and physically fit before the CFS (without over doing it), and also very personally and academically motivated too. Still am as mentally active as the illness allows and the motivation to get well/get educated/get where I want to be never leaves me even through illness. A friend of mine who had CFS is the same - physically very active and motivated too - he spent lots and lots of money and worked very hard from the bottom up to become a pilot. Now he is qualified to fly the big planes!Interesting original post LoriAnn. The mind boggles!Not the same at all I know, but I sometimes feel like I have 2 lives - the active 'doing' life of relative good health (bar IBS, 20% of CFS and all the rest) where I go out, achieve things and so on, then the other life of illness. I guess this is because my CFS follows a relapse and remission period - so I do have 2 different kinds of lives. I'll stop blathering on now.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow Susan, well said! I have often felt that way too, but for me its as though my body is something apart from me, my mind and spirit are seperate from the misery I have lived through. When I look in the mirror, I don't think "this is me", I think, "I'm somewhere inside".Your answer to Karen was dead on, if they want to know what they can do we should feel free to explain it.







Lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree with you both completely. And any husband worth keeping around will also agree. Mine can be a challenge at times, but most of the time he goes out of his way to help me.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

What man isn't a challange sometimes? A couple of weeks ago the GI I saw asked me if I had children, I said without thinking, "2 girls & 2 boys", it took a second to click, I actually have 2 girls & 1 boy, so why on earth did I say I had two boys? I'm guess that deep down I see my husband as another child I have to care for. Our minds work in mysteroious ways.







Lori


----------

